# Steuerung Wintergartendach Expertenfragen



## OKL (10 April 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde.

Ich habe bisher nur Datenbanken, Fertigungsleitsysteme und Visualisierungen (Intouch, Wincc, InVisuPMS, Zenon, Vijeo, IAS...) erstellt. Das Gebiet Automatisierung beschäftigt mich derzeit privat in meinem Haus. Eine alte 314er CPU ist mein Eigen (24kb RAM), eine Ethernet-CP, eine 32DI und 32DO gehören ebenfalls dazu. Realisiert habe ich eine Alarm-Anlage mit Türkontakten und Schaltern für die Betriebsart.

Mein neues Ziel ist es, meinen Wintergarten zu automatisieren. Das heißt, Dach auffahren wenn Temperatur höher als eingestellt und Regensensor trocken. Die alten Wintergartensteuerung hat keinen Regensensor mehr, der funktioniert. Ein neuer kostet für die Steuerung 235 Euro. Mir zu teuer, und so habe ich bei Conrad für knappe 60 einen Regensensor 24 Volt bestellt sowie ein Thermostat mit potentialfreiem Kontakt (Wechsler)

Nun meine Ideen, wie gesagt, ich bin auf diesem Gebiet eher der Laie.

Im Wintergarten selbst liegen schon alle Kabel in dem alten Steuerkasten. Das bleibt auch so, jedoch kommt die alte Steuerung raus. Platz ist für Neues. Die Spannungsversorgung soll auch von dort erhalten bleiben, da ich nicht von der SPS (einige Meter entfernt) noch diese herlegen möchte.

Also lege ich nur Steuerleitungen für Eingänge zur SPS und zum Schalten des Finder-Relais (Modul mit zwei getrennten Kontakten) Das Modul findet Platz im alten Steuerkasten. Das Einbauthermostat soll auch in den Kasten mit rein. Der Regensensor natürlich aufs Dach.

Allgemeine Konfiguration:

Den Regensensor wollte ich so Konfigurieren, dass er mir bei Trockenheit das Signal übermittelt, also 1. Wenn es regnet 0 - Wenn mal das Kabel defekt ist, würde das ja sonst problematisch werden. Das Thermostat soll mir bei mehr als die eingestellte Temperatur (28 eingestellt, 30 liegen an) eine 1 bringen. Wenn Kabel kaputt, dann bleibt das Dachfenster halt zu.

Der Dachmotor hat anscheinend interne Endlagen. Das ist gut so. Ich möchte nämlich den ersten Kontakt zum Schließen des Dachfensters auf NC parametrieren. Das heißt, wenn mal die SPS und deren Spannungsversorgung aus sind, dann liegt immer Strom am Schließer an und das Dach fährt zu. Wenn die Endlage erreicht, schaltet der Motor aus.

Folgende Adern dachte ich mir:

- 24 Volt Minus für Relais, Temperaturfühler und Regensensor.
- 24 Volt Plus für Temperaturfühler und für Regensensor.
- Eingang Temperaturfühler (bei Übertemperatur 1)
- Eingang Regensensor (wenn es Regnet 0)

- Ausgang Finder KoppelRelais Dach Auf (normally opend)
- Ausgang Finder KoppelRelais Dach Zu (normally closed)

Auf die Handbedienung (Hand/Automatik) kann ich verzichten. Wenn ich das Dach öffnen möchte, drehe ich bei NICHT Regen einfach den Thermostat etwas niedriger.
So. Wäre das erst einmal so in Ordnung gedacht?
Zum SPS-Programm. Step 7. Ein wenig habe ich ja schon programmiert - privat eben. Aber nicht viel. Mein Kumpel hat mri sogar für das bisher Realisierte einen Eplan erstellt.
Ich muss ja bestimmt tausend Prozent sicher stellen, dass auf keinen Fall der Öffner und Schließer des Daches zur selben Zeit Spannung erhalten. Das Öffnen selbst geschieht über einen Zeit X. Weniger Zeit, Dach etwas weniger auf, mehr Zeit, Dach ganz auf.
Hier mal meine Idee: (nicht korrekter AWL-Code, nur informativ)

U Anlage eingeschaltet
U Regensensor aus
U Thermostat ein
spbnb 1
S Relais Schließer (da ja im Normalzustand Kontakt geschlossen)
S Relais Öffner für Zeit X
1 
R Relais Öffner
R Relais Schließer
...


Da muss ich mir noch eine Abbruchbedingung einfallen lassen. Kann ja sein, dass es beim Öffnen anfängt zu regnen und dann das Dach schnell wieder geschlossen werden muss. (Wenn ich es mit Ausschaltverzögerung realisierne sollte, muss ich das Ganze ja abbrechen)
Muss man das Ganze noch in einem separatem Netzerk verriegeln?

Reicht auch für das Versorgen der Koppelrelais ein 0,24 Quadrat Netzwerkkabel aus? Dieses habe ich für die potentialfreien Kontakte der Türen verwendet.

Danke für eure Geduld und Ideen.


MfG
Olaf


----------



## Gerhard K (10 April 2010)

ich bin deine beschreibung jetzt nur überflogen,aber fehlt da nicht ein windsensor??wind kann bei offenem fenster und/oder dach recht unangenehme folgen haben.

so sieht man codes besser

```
U Anlage eingeschaltet
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]U Regensensor aus[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]U Thermostat ein[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]spbnb 1  // würde keine Sprünge bei setzen rücksetzen verwenden[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]S Relais Schließer (da ja im Normalzustand Kontakt geschlossen)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]S Relais Öffner für Zeit X[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]1 [/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]R Relais Öffner[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]R Relais Schließer[/FONT][/COLOR]
```
 
so z.BSP.: wäre es besser


```
U Anlage eingeschaltet
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]U Regensensor aus[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]U Thermostat ein[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]S Relais Schließer (da ja im Normalzustand Kontakt geschlossen)[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]S Relais Öffner für Zeit X[/FONT][/COLOR]

[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]ON Anlage eingeschaltet[/FONT][/COLOR]
ON Regensensor aus
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]ON Thermostat ein[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]R Relais Öffner[/FONT][/COLOR]
[COLOR=black][FONT=Verdana]R Relais Schließer[/FONT][/COLOR]
```


----------



## OKL (10 April 2010)

Dankeschön für den Hinweis.

Windsensor ist von Anfang an nicht vorgesehen, da das Wintergarten-Dachfenster recht stabil ist und selbst der Hersteller das Modul nicht integriert hat. Wäre aber immer noch eine Option

Danke auch für den Quellcode. Werde diesen wahrscheinlich in KOP umsetzen, ist übersichtlicher - finde ich. Bei Daten ist AWL wieder besser.

Reicht das 0,24 Quadrat für die Eingänge und für das Setzten des Koppelrelais (Maximale Kabellänge ist 12 Meter von SPS zur Verteilung, insgesamt 16 Meter bis zum Regensensor (das Kabel ist bereits verlegt und auch nicht sehr hoch im Querschnitt))

Das Koppelrelais kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht gegeneinander verriegeln. Würde ich aber gern tun, weil:

Wenn zwar der Ausgang sitzt - unterbreche Schließmachanismus, weil Dach gerade auffährt - und das Kabel bricht, der Strom fließt (da ja NC), und ich Spannung auf den Motor zum Öffnen gebe, dann weiß ich noch nicht, ob mir das der Motor übel nimmt.

Danke für eure Hilfe


----------



## OKL (10 April 2010)

*Info*

Hallo,

habe noch einmal nachgemessen. 16 Meter sind es bis zum Regensensor. Dieser meldet mir 0 oder 1. Die 16 Meter geht es mit einer anderen Ader im selben Kabel wieder zurück zur SPS. Geht da 0,5 Quadrat klar (nur Eingang für SPS) oder benötige ich einen höheren Querschnitt? Oder reicht auch 0,24 Quadrat?

Dankeschön.


----------



## OKL (10 April 2010)

*Weitere Infos*

Hallo noch einmal.

Ich sehe mich nicht gern schreiben ;o) Habe nur Informationen zur Berechnung mitgebracht. Ohne diese kann man sicher keine Aussage treffen.

Die längste Ader ist die des Regenmelders. Wie gesagt, 16 Meter Ader hin und 16 Mater Ader zurück. Der Regenmelder schluckt maximal mit Selbstheizung 200 mA. Der Thermostat denke ich nichts, da dieser nur die Kontakte schaltet und ohne Spannung/Strom für den Betrieb auskommt. 

Also 32 Meter Mal 200 mA und 24 Volt ergibt einen Querschnitt mit zulässigem Spannungsabfall von?

Das Minus muss die 200 mA und die beiden Koppelrelais (je 10mA? - ist ein Finder 40.52S auf Sockel 95.95.3) aushalten.

Ich hoffe, die Informationen helfen weiter.

MfG

Olaf


----------



## mariob (11 April 2010)

Hallo,
also aus dem Bauch raus sollten 0,5 für den Sensor und die Relais reichen, 0,24 habe ich kein so gutes Gefühl. Alternativ halt mehrere Adern parallel oder getrennte Versorgung über verschiedene Adern wenn genügend vorhanden. Liegt das dünne Zeug schon oder mußt Du noch?

Gruß
Mario


----------



## OKL (11 April 2010)

Hallo,

das Kabel vom Schaltschrank der SPS zur alten Steuerzentrale des Wintergartens muss ich leider noch verlegen. Wenn 0,24 Quadrat in Ordnung gewesen wäre, hätte ich einfach von meinem REED-Kontakt die anderen Adern verwendet und bis dahin verlängert. So muss ich aber ein neues Kabel verlegen.

Kann man so etwas auch berechnen?

Sagen wir mal 400 mA, 24 Volt, 32 Meter...

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Der Pfälzer (12 April 2010)

*Spannungsabfall auf der Leitung*



OKL schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Kann man so etwas auch berechnen?
> 
> ...



Ja man kann 

Bei *Gleichstrom* gilt zur Berechnung des Spannungsabfalls:

 2 x Länge [m] x Strom [A]
 ------------------------------- = Uverlust [V]
 Leitfähigkeit x Querschnit [mm²]

Die elektr.Leitfähigkeit (=Kehrwert des Spezifischen Widerstandes)
beträgt bei Kupfer 56 [m / Ohm x mm²]

2 x Länge, da Hin- und Rückleiter.

Wichtig ist aber auch die Absicherung der Leitung *vde*

Gruß Roland


----------



## S5-Bastler (12 April 2010)

OKL schrieb:


> Ich muss ja bestimmt tausend Prozent sicher stellen, dass auf keinen Fall der Öffner und Schließer des Daches zur selben Zeit Spannung erhalten.


 
Ich würde das mit Koppelrelais ändern.
Und zwar 
Relais 1, mit einfachen Schlieser als Motor Ein/Aus
und dahinter 
Relais 2 mit Zwangsgeführten Wechsler für AUF/ZU

Zum Auffahren steuerst du nur Relais 1 an
Zum Schliesen steuerst du zuerst Relais 2 an für Richtung Schliesen und anschliesend Relais 1 zum Fahren.
Das hat den Vorteil selbt eine spinnendes SPS Programm kann keinen gefählichen Zustand für den Motor erreichen( gleichzeitig AUF und ZU). Und auch bei festgebranten Relaiskontakten kann nichts passieren.


----------



## OKL (15 April 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für die Antworten.

Habe es derzeit mit einem einfachen Koppelrelais realisiert. Den NC-Kontakt habe ich an den Schließkontakt, den NO an den Öffnerkontakt angeschlossen. So erhält der Motor niemals beide Signale gleichzeitig. Ich kann zwar vorerst so nicht den Öffnungswinkel beeinflussen, da immer komplett auf und zu gefahren wird, aber es geht.

Sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich zwei Relais hintereinander geschaltet, um die Sache mit der Dopplung auszuschließen

MfG

Olaf


----------

